# Snoop Dogg - “sensual Seduction” video



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

This is my favorite video, and song, of the year.  

So basically Snoop took it back to like 1970-1980.  He looks like some kind of Rick James, Ike Turner, David Ruffin hybrid.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3l...on-exclu_music


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Snoop Dogg - “sensual Seduction”*

i love this song too


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Snoop Dogg - “sensual Seduction”*

Great video, reminds my of my youth....back in the 80's, man, I'm old!!!


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Snoop Dogg - “sensual Seduction”*

I love the song and snoop, the video is very creative!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish I could embed the video in my post.  I can't wait till we get that option.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 2, 2007)

Haha I looove Snoop Dogg.
He is a hot mess. This video is so creative and old school. I love the pretty girls with guitars. It reminds of the Robert Palmer video "Addicted to love" :-D


----------



## Nox (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been loooooving this song for a while now.  It's on repeat on my MP3 player... it's very addictive.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2007)

my boyfriend played it for me, i thought it was stupid.

especially the parts where he keeps whispering "I'm gonna give you an orgasm."


----------

